
Show HN: Monopoly Monte Carlo Using Haskell - kalbfled
https://github.com/kalbfled/monopoly-monte-carlo
======
kalbfled
As in life, where you start matters. To see the results of the simulation in
tabular and graphical format, open simulation_results.ods.

